# One way car rental UK to Spain



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Me again.., 
Does anyone know a company that have 'one way' cars for rent? 
Me and my dog need a car to drive behind my husband who drives the Luton van with all our furnitures.
(From UK to Spain)
Luton-vans wasn't any problems to find, 'normal cars' has been more difficult for me to find.
Found on Hertz though... £2000 for one way. 

So if anyone knows a cheeper company, I would be very happy 

Madeleine


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I couldn't find anybody that charged a reasonable price. It was much more efficient to drive the car back and then return by plane.
Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Helenameva said:


> I couldn't find anybody that charged a reasonable price. It was much more efficient to drive the car back and then return by plane. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


Sorry if am a bit stupid now, but did you rent a car '2 ways' and flew back to Spain or did you mean that you drove your own car back and forth to Spain?
We (my husband) would certainly not mind to drive the car back to the UK!

Thanks!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I hired the car in the UK, drove down with the pets on board in 22 hours. Rested for a couple of days then took a more leisurely drive back to the UK. I had the car for a week but could have done it in less. Remember though that ferry / tunnel charges, tolls and petrol x2 pushes the cost up (but still probably cheaper than 1 way car hire). Google directions now give you a fuel cost predictor and there is a Michelin website that estimates toll charges.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Helenameva said:


> I hired the car in the UK, drove down with the pets on board in 22 hours. Rested for a couple of days then took a more leisurely drive back to the UK. I had the car for a week but could have done it in less. Remember though that ferry / tunnel charges, tolls and petrol x2 pushes the cost up (but still probably cheaper than 1 way car hire). Google directions now give you a fuel cost predictor and there is a Michelin website that estimates toll charges.


Thanks a lot!
Can I ask where you hired the car?
Yes, the ferry, tunnel and tolls aren't cheap 
We need to make the trip 3 times!
2 Luton vans and 1 'dog car'.

We better love living in Spain...


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

If you mainly just need a car to follow the van with the furniture etc for just yourself and the dog (plus more baggage), have you considered even just buying a cheap LHD car of which there are plenty about here in the UK, then when you've finished with it in Spain either scrap or sell it.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Can I ask where you hired the car?
> Yes, the ferry, tunnel and tolls aren't cheap
> We need to make the trip 3 times!
> ...


I used Avis because they allow unlimited mileage. I made the mistake of booking it to pick up from an airport close to where we lived in the UK. Apparently you pay airport charges, much better to use a pick-up place away from any airport.

I didn't drive down with the Luton van, I used Aspin Removals to do it for me. They are based in Liverpool but can pick up / drop off anywhere in Europe. I found them cheaper than doing it myself, either with a one-way van rental or two-way.


----------

